# Is Tiffany Silver jewelry worth it?



## fashion16

I have a tiffany lock necklace that is sterling and it is very petite and cute but I really want a Return to Tiffany necklace. I am a huge Yerman fan and used to paying $600-1200 for his pieces but most of them have pave diamonds or other stones. DH doesn't think that the sterling silver Return to Tiffany necklace is worth the pricetag. I really want one but I am on the fence as well....it is only sterling silver afterall.

For those of you that have Tiffany SS, is it worth the price?


----------



## LegacyGirl

I love mine but I think it's because my DF has bought me every piece. He's made it like a tradition of buying me Tiffany Silver for every special occasion. 

I mean if you really want it and you can afford it why not? As far as if the silver is worth the price- no it's not, just like Yerman a lot of what you pay for is the name and the little blue box.


----------



## EMMY

I def think Tiffany silver is worth it!! I have a RTT heart toggle necklace and get tons of compliments on it..I keep it polished and in the blue bag to keep it from tarnishing...as a matter of fact I should have worn it today..Shoot!! I would say go for it..!!


----------



## Lululovebags

yes it is worth it.


----------



## inverved

A few pieces won't hurt but I wouldn't base my entire collection around them.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I think Tiffany silver is very nice.  I am also a huge fan of David Yurman.  In both cases, you are paying for substantial pieces with a markup for the brand.


----------



## killerstrawbery

go for it! i just ordered the same piece


----------



## socalgem

I also think a few pieces won't be bad. I have a few that I wear sometimes.


----------



## aquablueness

Comparatively if you were looking at the scrap metal value of tiffany's silver compared to other silver pieces, obviously you're getting ripped off, haha. However, if you value tiffany's quality, craftsmanship, and classic styles, then of course it's worth it! This is where you could justify the statement 'it's only stearling silver afterall' as you've previously mentioned. Right?  I think your DH probably doesn't recognize those factors that makes tiffany's so desirable. Only people who have owned tiffany's or have compared their quality to some other non-brand ss jewelry could understand and appreciate the differences. Well, these are some people who own tiffany's jewelry and don't think it's worth it b/c those factos that i've mentioned previously don't mean beans to them... It's all up to you hun. Don't let your hubby try to convince you that it's not worth it when you know then are . Often we tend to take into account what our SO thinks which affects are attitudes about things, so, if you really like the RRT necklace go for it! There's a reason why tiffany's has such a high-price tag, for all those reasons i've listed above. And i think many people find them worth it, that's why tiffany's still in business and are as popular as all heck and have many loyal customers...he he, like myself.


----------



## TylerDurden

There are a few other things to take into consideration as well. First off, ALL of Tiffany's silver is sourced in the United States using an environmentally sustainable manner. The employees who mine the silver are paid a fair wage and therefore it is socially conscious as well. Tiffany could get their silver from other countries that have low labor costs but instead they choose to set an example for the rest of the industry. Do you know where other silver jewelry you buy is sourced from? In order to stay in business they have to pass some of those higher costs onto the customer. 

Second, you are paying for the shopping experience. Personally I would rather pay more to shop in an air conditioned building and have my jewelry come in a blue box than stand in the sun and have my jewelry come in a plastic bag. It's the same reason why we pay a premium to buy coffee from Starbucks rather than go to McDonald's. The experience.

Lastly, Tiffany's designs are copyrighted so (theoretically) you can't get them anywhere else. If you really like the design than you have no choice but to buy it from the person who owns the copyright.


----------



## glamgirl84

Lol Im sitting here wearing my lock necklace and I also have the return to tiffany necklace so we have the same taste! I love the RTT necklace and definitely think its worth it. I have however noticed that Tiffany ups the price on that necklace CONSTANTLY. When I got mine (about 5 years ago maybe) it was $180 and I was shocked to look it up just now and see it is $300! Last I saw (about a year ago) it was $250 I think. So just a thought- buy it now if you want it b/c they keep raising the price on it!


----------



## Minda

I think Tiffany Silver is more worth it than Tiffany Plantinum or WG....... Some of the "Return to Tiffany" and "Charmed by Tiffany" designs in Platinum or WG looks like silver and you would have paid so much more!!! LOL


----------



## Texas Girl

I wanted to add that Tiffany's pendants come with extremely strong chains.  I have several tiffany's silver pieces and there is definitely a difference in quality.  I wear my pieces to work and I work in a very tough environment.  I've never had an issue with workmanship and not one of my pieces has ever broken.  It's true that 925 silver is the same whether you buy it at tiffany's or at wal-mart, but you're paying for better made pieces.  In that respect, there is a HUGE difference.


----------



## aquablueness

^^ I think Tyler made some really excellet comments about 925 silver you might have over looked, intrinsically they may be the same, but extrinsically not. I think we tend to go by a lot of extrinsic values.


----------



## Couturegrl

TylerDurden said:


> There are a few other things to take into consideration as well. First off, ALL of Tiffany's silver is sourced in the United States using an environmentally sustainable manner. The employees who mine the silver are paid a fair wage and therefore it is socially conscious as well. Tiffany could get their silver from other countries that have low labor costs but instead they choose to set an example for the rest of the industry. Do you know where other silver jewelry you buy is sourced from? In order to stay in business they have to pass some of those higher costs onto the customer.
> 
> Second, you are paying for the shopping experience. Personally I would rather pay more to shop in an air conditioned building and have my jewelry come in a blue box than stand in the sun and have my jewelry come in a plastic bag. It's the same reason why we pay a premium to buy coffee from Starbucks rather than go to McDonald's. The experience.
> 
> Lastly, Tiffany's designs are copyrighted so (theoretically) you can't get them anywhere else. If you really like the design than you have no choice but to buy it from the person who owns the copyright.



Great post!  

I definitely think Tiffany's silver is worth it.


----------



## jan228

It's not if you look at it for what it is. They may be paying a fair wage to laborers, but they're also making a huge profit after spending money on overhead and advertising costs. 

It is if you want a piece of designer jewelry that will make you feel special.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

It just depends what it's worth to you.  I don't think it's any better than any other jewelry.  I have the oval Return to Tiffany choker (paid $180) and heart charm bracelet (paid $135).  I wore them quite a bit for probably 3 years but now I haven't worn them in awhile.  I know they are both a lot more expensive now but I kind of wish I never got them b/c they just sit in my jewelry box.  One thing with the choker, it kind of started bothering my neck and I would always pull on it.  I also have the chunky silver rope necklace and bracelet that has the thin gold chain interwoven with it, and I don't wear it either.  I have another silver rope necklace and bracelet (without the gold part) that is not Tiffany's and side by side they are the same.  Tiffany's silver tarnishes just as bad or worse than other silver, it's not like it's better in that regard.  

I think what it comes down to is what your style is.  If you like jewelry that says Tiffany on it or you like a certain design of theirs then it is probably for you.  I'm more into CZ/rhinestone/Swarovski and vintage looking stuff and colored jewelry now, so Tiffany's doesn't really appeal to me anymore but then neither does much fine or real jewelry that would be in my price range b/c I like bigger pieces.  I also don't like wearing it b/c it so obviously is Tiffany's, and now I like jewelry that isn't identified with a certain store or designer.  But again, it's all personal preference.  I know lots of people don't like the type of stuff I wear or wouldn't wear it themselves b/c it is so "bling" or noticeable, but I love that we all have our own styles b/c it's boring if everyone looks the same.


----------



## gueancla

I think it's worth it. I really like the classic simplicity of their designs. specially for the silver pieces


----------



## aquablueness

DreamingBeauty said:


> It just depends what it's worth to you. I don't think it's any better than any other jewelry. I have the oval Return to Tiffany choker (paid $180) and heart charm bracelet (paid $135). I wore them quite a bit for probably 3 years but now I haven't worn them in awhile. I know they are both a lot more expensive now but I kind of wish I never got them b/c they just sit in my jewelry box. One thing with the choker, it kind of started bothering my neck and I would always pull on it. I also have the chunky silver rope necklace and bracelet that has the thin gold chain interwoven with it, and I don't wear it either. I have another silver rope necklace and bracelet (without the gold part) that is not Tiffany's and side by side they are the same. Tiffany's silver tarnishes just as bad or worse than other silver, it's not like it's better in that regard.
> 
> I think what it comes down to is what your style is. If you like jewelry that says Tiffany on it or you like a certain design of theirs then it is probably for you. I'm more into CZ/rhinestone/Swarovski and vintage looking stuff and colored jewelry now, so Tiffany's doesn't really appeal to me anymore but then neither does much fine or real jewelry that would be in my price range b/c I like bigger pieces. I also don't like wearing it b/c it so obviously is Tiffany's, and now I like jewelry that isn't identified with a certain store or designer. But again, it's all personal preference. I know lots of people don't like the type of stuff I wear or wouldn't wear it themselves b/c it is so "bling" or noticeable, but *I love that we all have our own styles b/c it's boring if everyone looks the same*.


----------



## MarissaBee

Texas Girl said:


> I wanted to add that Tiffany's pendants come with extremely strong chains.



ITA, from my experience. I only have one Tiffany piece, it's the Return to Tiffany heart tag pendant on the thin chain, but I absolutely love it. I ordered it with my initials engravedon the back. I can't tell you how many times I've accidentally tugged on the chain or have had it get caught on things, but it doesn't break!!

Also, it seems shinier than my other silver jewelry, but I could just be imagining that. 

I bought the necklace for myself last year when I was going through a rough time, and when I wear it, it makes me feel special. I think it was worth every penny, and if I could afford more, I'd buy more!


----------



## materialgurl

Well depends on everyone individually... of course silver is not worth that much. The same design with a no name designer would be 20% of the cost. However having said that, there is a particular silver ring with diamonds I love and is ONLY available in silver... in this scenario, still not worth it, but I will get it because I absolutely love it


----------



## guccimamma

i have tiffany silver pieces, but would never buy them for myself...i think the price is insane for sterling silver. their designs have been duplicated by everyone, so nobody can tell whether it is genuine or not.


----------



## sparkle7

I think if you like it you should get it,but I think Tiffany's ss is over priced. Don't get me wrong I have many pieces that I love and wear proudly, but I have done a bit of traveling the past few years to Europe and Mexico and found some gorgeous designs and beautifully crafted ss jewlrey that I love just as well if not more and paid a fraction of the cost. I get more compliments on those pieces than I get from my Tiffany pieces.


----------



## TylerDurden

sparkle7 said:


> I think if you like it you should get it,but I think Tiffany's ss is over priced. Don't get me wrong I have many pieces that I love and wear proudly, but I have done a bit of traveling the past few years to Europe and Mexico and found some gorgeous designs and beautifully crafted ss jewlrey that I love just as well if not more and paid a fraction of the cost. I get more compliments on those pieces than I get from my Tiffany pieces.


I absolutely agree with this post, I have a silver ring that I bought in Mexico for $8 (I probably paid too much) but the point I was trying to make is that everyone compares the price of Tiffany silver to Mexico silver, swap meet silver, etc. when you shouldn't. Those places can afford to charge less because the jewelry comes with no frills i.e. no bag, no A/C, no attentive service, no drinks, and so on. Does the person at the swap meet call you up every year and invite you back for special events where you get an open bar and all the appetizers you can eat? All of us are different. Some of us prefer value over the experience and vice versa but in my opinion I don't think you can compare the two.
I'm not trying to stick up for multi-billion dollar corporations but as a business major I just see both sides of the argument. It's economics and marketing at it's finest.


----------



## may3545

I own a few Tiffany silver jewelry and I love them. I wear a ring given to me by my boyfriend and it's looking great despite everyday wear (at a hospital too). I think it's worth for a few, but not base your entire colleciton on it.


----------



## Scott.cs

I'm not a fan of the "Return to Tiffany" range, but Tiffany silver is definitely worth the price. 

Silver is silver regardless of where you purchase it, what makes Tiffany silver special is the craftsmanship and the attention to detail. Tiffany is the foremost silver artisan and has some of the finest hand engravers in the world.

Tiffany is also positioning themselves as a "Green" company, they obtain all of their silver from American owned, environmentally stable quarries. They are also looking for alternative methods of production to save on energy and fuel. There was a recent article in Fortune magazine that mentioned that Tiffany boutiques are now using energy saving light bulbs and building boutiques using sustainable, environmentally friendly materials.

Tiffany, like every other Corporation passes the cost of labor, packaging and other business expenses down to the customer. You are paying for that little blue box and the white ribbon around it! That is part of the Tiffany experience though - The details are what make a company memorable. 

Aside from having Tiffany silver jewelry, I have silver serving pieces, utensils and other housewares. I am very satisfied with the quality of Tiffany silver. 

I highly recommend Tiffany products as a whole, but silver is what Tiffany is famous for.


----------



## aquablueness

TylerDurden said:


> I absolutely agree with this post, I have a silver ring that I bought in Mexico for $8 (I probably paid too much) but the point I was trying to make is that everyone compares the price of Tiffany silver to Mexico silver, swap meet silver, etc. when you shouldn't. Those places can afford to charge less because the jewelry comes with no frills i.e. no bag, no A/C, no attentive service, no drinks, and so on. Does the person at the swap meet call you up every year and invite you back for special events where you get an open bar and all the appetizers you can eat? All of us are different. *Some of us prefer value over the experience and vice versa but in my opinion I don't think you can compare the two.*
> I'm not trying to stick up for multi-billion dollar corporations but as a business major I just see both sides of the argument. It's economics and marketing at it's finest.


 
la la la....

Tyler you're !!



> * Does the person at the swap meet call you up every year and invite you back for special events where you get an open bar and all the appetizers you can eat?  *




so funny that i had to double quote it


----------



## aquablueness

TylerDurden said:


> I absolutely agree with this post, I have a silver ring that I bought in Mexico for $8 (I probably paid too much) but the point I was trying to make is that everyone compares the price of Tiffany silver to Mexico silver, swap meet silver, etc. when you shouldn't. Those places can afford to charge less because the jewelry comes with no frills i.e. no bag, no A/C, no attentive service, no drinks, and so on. Does the person at the swap meet call you up every year and invite you back for special events where you get an open bar and all the appetizers you can eat? All of us are different. Some of us prefer value over the experience and vice versa but in my opinion I don't think you can compare the two.
> I'm not trying to stick up for multi-billion dollar corporations but as a business major I just see both sides of the argument. It's economics and marketing at it's finest.


 
 in what aspect do you agree with the previous post? 

you crack me up.


----------



## aquablueness

Scott.cs said:


> I'm not a fan of the "Return to Tiffany" range, but Tiffany silver is definitely worth the price.
> 
> Silver is silver regardless of where you purchase it, what makes Tiffany silver special is the craftsmanship and the attention to detail. Tiffany is the foremost silver artisan and has some of the finest hand engravers in the world.
> 
> Tiffany is also positioning themselves as a "Green" company, they obtain all of their silver from American owned, environmentally stable quarries. They are also looking for alternative methods of production to save on energy and fuel. There was a recent article in Fortune magazine that mentioned that Tiffany boutiques are now using energy saving light bulbs and building boutiques using sustainable, environmentally friendly materials.
> 
> Tiffany, like every other Corporation passes the cost of labor, packaging and other business expenses down to the customer. You are paying for that little blue box and the white ribbon around it! That is part of the Tiffany experience though - The details are what make a company memorable.
> 
> Aside from having Tiffany silver jewelry, I have silver serving pieces, utensils and other housewares. I am very satisfied with the quality of Tiffany silver.
> 
> I highly recommend Tiffany products as a whole, but silver is what Tiffany is famous for.


 

i totally dig you and tyler's knowledge, you two amaze me.

i need to copy and paste this info and save it to a word file, all this info just makes Tiffany's more than Tiffany's to me right now, i'm not sure if anyone could understand. what i mean is that i have an even high regard/respect for Tiffany's. kind of want to go out singing Tiffany's in the rain....LOL...btw, it IS raining outside


----------



## barcreperie

Tiffany silver jewelry is not overpriced if it's worth it to you to pay the price.  I read an article about Tiffany's reasoning behind raising the price of their silver jewelry, and it was enlightening.  Seems Tiffany felt that there were too many grade school kids running around wearing their jewelry, and that there were too many kids hanging around the back of their stores at the silver counter.  Afraid that this would hurt the elitist image they try so hard to maintain, the raised the prices to make the silver jewelry less attainable by kids.  If you go to any middle or high school, the 'Return to Tiffany' jewelry looks like part of the school uniform.

Both my daughters each have 5-6 pieces of silver Tiffany jewelry, mostly the pieces that say 'Return to Tiffany' on them.  One daughter is in her teens, the other in her mid-20s.  Seems they wear each new piece for about 3-6 months, then it gets permanently relegated to the jewelry box.

Is it worth it?  Depends on the pleasure you get from it.   I personally would never buy/wear a piece of jewelry that says the name of the designer on it, but I would also never buy/wear a handbag that has it's insignia all over it (Coach, Louis Vuitton, etc).  It's all a matter of personal preference, and willingness to pay for the name.  I think people sometimes fool themselves in to thinking they're buying certain items for the quality, when in reality the quality is not superior, it's the name and perceived prestige factor that's commanding the price.  And there's nothing wrong with that, as long as someone is willing to pay the extra money for it.


----------



## gueancla

Quote: Is it worth it? Depends on the pleasure you get from it. I personally would never buy/wear a piece of jewelry that says the name of the designer on it, but I would also never buy/wear a handbag that has it's insignia all over it (Coach, Louis Vuitton, etc).

But Not all pieces from Tiffany have the name of "tiffany" on it. the same with bags, there are some LV and coach bags that don't have the name on it. Except, for the signature lines, of course! In my case I don't like that either, because I don't want to pay a high price to advertise their business. However, from tiffany, I mainly like Elsa Peretti's designs I don't look any further.


----------



## envyme

^^^
Have all the fun you can! You are about to be SOFA KING BANNED!


----------



## elle tee

"Worth it" is so subjective.  If you love something and it makes you feel fantastic everytime you wear it, then it's worth it!  Personally, I prefer to spend my $$ at Tiffany's on the gold items because gold goes better with my skin, and on the ranges that are not "Tiffany's" in that they have the logo/name all over them.  The thing I love about T&Co is the originality and quality of their jewelry and to me, the RTT collection is not the best example of that.  But if you love it, go for it.  It will last a lifetime and is beautifully made, and I truly believe that RTT is a modern classic.


----------



## kymmeeh

I say if you LOVE it, GO FOR IT!  I have tons of T&Co SS items and constantly get compliments on them.  People are amazed at how much more the T&Co silver shines then normal 925.


----------



## teinna

When you are buying high-end brands, I don't think you can compare the material cost to the price and ask if it's worth it. You're buying the workmanship and the design, and especially for the design, a beautiful design that makes you feel fabulous and a million dollars is priceless. Not everything can make you feel that way, and when you find something that does, I would feel it's worth the price. However, not everything branded is a hit. Designers can be hit-or-miss at times. So go into tiffany's with a discerning eye, and if you find that special piece, go for it!


----------



## zaduzl

fashion16 said:


> I have a tiffany lock necklace that is sterling and it is very petite and cute but I really want a Return to Tiffany necklace. I am a huge Yerman fan and used to paying $600-1200 for his pieces but most of them have pave diamonds or other stones. DH doesn't think that the sterling silver Return to Tiffany necklace is worth the pricetag. I really want one but I am on the fence as well....it is only sterling silver afterall.
> 
> For those of you that have Tiffany SS, is it worth the price?


 
I have numerous Tiffany pieces, with brand name and without it. I like them all, there is huge, huge difference between the other similar items in retail in Tiffany. The difference is in craftmanship, how they link the elements (no gaps anywhere), how well maintain you can their silver. I would never sell a single Tiffany item I have as I found them exceptional. Also, I also like Tiffany stores - no SAs games, no hidden tricks and so on. I just feel well in Tiffany and wear their pieces with pleasure. My favourite forever.


----------



## hulksmash99

Tiffany is cheaper in America.

In China and parts of Asia, it's marked up considerably.  A $150 pendant is over $240 in Asia.

It's also highly regarded and in high demand in asia.


----------



## sinyard

I don't think Tiffany jewelry is worth the price for the quality you get. 

I've had a couple of pieces chip...mainly the sterling silver rings. I had to send them all back.  

Plus, everyone has Tiffany and I feel it's no longer "special".

I've moved onto Robert Lee Morris.  His pieces are one of a kind and the quality is superior.  His shop in Soho is awesome! Plus, he hand makes his pieces.


----------



## mulberryroxanne

I have a lot of varying Tiffany silver pieces and love them all, from branded to more subtle, plus I totally go against the general suggestion of 'don't base your entire collection on it' as it is mainly what I buy and wear ush:


----------



## KoobaLover

Silver from Tiffany is definitely worth it.  I would pay a premium to any company who values craftsmanship and customer service the way Tiffany does.


----------



## mariah9999

I definitely think it's worth it.  Tiffany is a classic and their items always will be.  I think they are a bit overpriced, but it's an indulgence and meant to make me feel special.  I love Tiffany's.


----------



## Bloomie08

Any free shipping code for tiffany's?


----------



## harpyleah

hulksmash99 said:


> Tiffany is cheaper in America.
> 
> In China and parts of Asia, it's marked up considerably.  A $150 pendant is over $240 in Asia.
> 
> It's also highly regarded and in high demand in asia.



I actually just did a research on the price and I think Australia is the cheapest place to by Tiffany atm cuz of the AUD are so low now!


----------



## hulksmash99

harpyleah said:


> I actually just did a research on the price and I think Australia is the cheapest place to by Tiffany atm cuz of the AUD are so low now!



That's interesting.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lily25

I got a T&Co silver ring  (Atlas) for my mother on Mother's day, but because I hate it when silver gets dark, I had it platinum plated (only 4 euro cost!) to last longer and look awesome... I wonder why ppl don't do this with their silver jewelry?


----------



## reon

i used to think that they are not that worth the money considering that they tarnish easily and you then you end up paying to have the items serviced. 
i had my first 2 pieces and then stopped for close to 4 years before i buy them again because they look too good to resist and also because my fiance is a huge fan of T. 
i am a big fan of accessories and buys them from all over the place... i have many pieces that does not stand well with time and i ended up throwing many of them away after some time.
for Tiffany's collections, i now uses silver polish to make them look as good as new and knowing that i can "restore" it on my own finally made me a happy small collector of their items and i just can't wait for my little family to grow!


----------



## ChiChi143

I think Tiffany jewelry is worth it.  It's classic and well-made.  It's also the only sterling I can wear that doesn't turn my skin black.  I've owned a lot of silver pieces and Tiffany holds up the best.  My oldest piece is almost 2 years old and it hasn't even tarnished yet.  I love Tiffany!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I own one Tiffany necklace, and I don't plan on getting any more.  Don't get me wrong; the necklace is VERY well made and has a lot of weight despite being small.  However, it is small.  I've come to the conclusion that I don't care for small stuff.  I like substantial pieces.  If you like delicate looking jewelry, then Tiffany would be a fine choice.


----------



## bijou

i think if you prefer silver jewelry over gold, then tiffany has some great pieces.  i love my bead bracelet and the few rings that i have gotten from there.  they are definitely worth it to me.  my dad got me the heart tag necklace years ago and i only wore it once (the day he gave it to me).  i didn't really find myself liking the way it looked with my wardrobe.  i keep it in the bag and clean it because he got it for me


----------



## chaotic

i think it is worth it. and i just looooove getting that little blue box!


----------

